# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Zhaneta Saliu

## polimadh

*Zhaneta Mit'hat Saliu* was born in Durrës on 7 July 1966 in an intellectual family that belong to an old tribe with patriotic traditions. She passed her childhood in her birth country. There she finished the secondary and high school. Zhaneta Saliu is graduated for law, international relations and diplomacy in the European University of Struga, in Macedonia. She has also made many specializations to complete her loving education personality. 
Zhaneta Saliu has a long work experience in the field of confection. It is worth to be mentioned her experience as a leader in this field.   
From 1993 to 2004 she worked as delegated administrator of the firm "Eda konfeksion sh.p.k." in Durrës. 
In 2004, as a result of the experience she had gained in the field of confection preparation, she established her firm "Anisa & Noemi sh.p.k.", based in Durrës, where she is administrator and the only associate. 
In 2009 Zhaneta Saliu finished the master for civil right in the State University of Macedonia. She studied long and was also graduated as a lawyer, also received the license as a lawyer, member of the National Chamber of Advocates, based in Tirana. Zhaneta Saliu is a strong woman, with an indomitable character, manly, warrior nature that doesn't know to break in front of difficulties. She carries and inherits of her ancestral of Cham martyr origin, Albanian land that is sacrificed in wars with different kinds of barbarians and the Greeks to defend peace and integrity. 
As an tireless patriot Zhaneta never denied her origin as Cham, even in the difficult years of communist former-dictatorship, when you could go to prison if you mentioned the word Chameria. Otherwise she is dedicated with all her soul to this noble cause. Zhaneta as a warrior of peace works and tries hard for the justice of Cham issue. She spends huge amounts from her incomes for her ideal, Chameria, with the goal that once the land of our ancestral be released from the yoke of those who have unfairly annexed it. 
Zhaneta Saliu leads the forum of woman in the city of Durrës, she also teaches her friends the beautiful art of the warrior of peace. She has a charitable spirit and she tries to nurture this to all her businessman acquaintances. She is often involved in humanitarian organizations with the desire to help the social categories in economic difficulties, especially orphans. Zhaneta Saliu is dedicated to these children with all her love, helping not only economically but also urging them to become schooled and future fighters of peace, because life has taught what it means to vanquish evil and triumph as part of good, Peace.
For the values of her personality, she is honored by the municipality and other organisms with different titles, like, Honor of Work, Honor of Country, Nobility of Country, etc. 
 Zhaneta Saliu since at the beginning of the year 2010 has joined the international organization *"Diplomatic Mission Peace and Prosperity"*, mission dedicated to lobbying for worldwide peace. She is advisor of this mission.  
Zhaneta, as part of Diplomatic Mission Peace and Prosperity, under the example of former U.S Ambassador Richard Holbrooke, the golden Ambassador, a marvelous warrior of Peace, who sacrificed a lot for peace in the Balkans and in the world, is dedicated with her spirit to the ultimate triumph of peace in this region continuously troubled from ethnic resentment. She is being profiled as a missionary of peace for the Balkans. Zhaneta Saliu is the model of unbreakable warrior of peace, the same as great warriors, as her compatriots, Rugova and Arbnori, or the global ones like, Gandhi, Dalai Lama and Dr. Madhu Krishan... In front of her unfolds the future, her dream, a world without conflict, a world of peace, paradise-world as the one that God inspires good people.

Endri Hysa

----------

